
How to Design a New Chip on a Budget (Andrew “Bunnie” Huang) - peter_d_sherman
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/lowbudget-chip-design-how-hard-is-it
======
panpanna
Thanks article touches two issues: tools and manufacturing costs.

Has anyone used qflow & co and actually shipped a chip?

